# Are plants really needed?



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

This is probably going to upset some people, but are plants really necessary to have a good aquascape?

I've looked at many, many pictures of well 'scaped aquariums, all of which are a lot better than anything I have done.

Some even have names, like "Starry Night", "A Path Through the Woods", and "Grassland", and the tanks pictured evoke those pictures in my mind.

But while some of the aquascapes are amazing in the number and variety of plants that are included, others consist of artfully arranged hardscape with a small number of plants.

The latter kind of aquascapes are still quite attractive, but I would think that they would still be attractive if the few small plants that some feature were replaced with bits of plastic moss or other plants? Those artificial plants would have to be high quality, though.

What do you think?

Bill


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

Nope. ADG did a nice aquascape with just branches, and i saw a white cloud mountain minnow habitat that was just rocks and sand and it was awesome.

ADG does a lot of aquascapes with plastic plants. They look great (but would look better with real plants in my opinion, but not everyone cares or has the patience and that is OK! For example, a public installation would likely be better with plastic plants because it is easier and always looks pleasing.)

Just personally, i woud rather see a hardscape with no plants at all rather than plastic or silk plants if real plants aren't an option. The highest quality fake plant still looks fake.


----------



## killacross (Apr 29, 2010)

Hallelujer!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

For me, I love the plants. It's not just about the finished "look" but about the process of the living growing tank. I enjoy trying to grow new plants, learning about how they grow. I love watching the tank change over time. I love watching the colors change as they get more light, etc. and such. None of this can be achieved with plastic or silk plants. This is why, for many hobbyists, it's more about the plants, than the fish.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Plants are not needed to create a decent aquascape.

Jeff Senske has a policy of encouraging beginners to the hobby to start out their aquascaping journeys without plants.

I think this is an excellent idea.

To succeed with plants can be both expensive and time consuming, as well as confusing for the beginner. Look at all the conflicting advice there is on the web.

Learning the basics of hardscape selection and composition without plants can result in stunning displays, without the expense and potentially hard work of having to grow and look after plants.

I'm a big fan of biotope aquascapes. These cater for the fish first and foremost, as well as creating a nice display. No plants, no potentially lethal CO2, no nutrient-laden soup...

Planted aquascape will always be my no.1 passion, but I think there's plenty more scope for hardscape-only layouts.

Here's three of my favourites -


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

The answer to this is close to the reason why we like pets, house plants, outdoor activities and so on. Maybe even why we need interaction with other people.

The pictures of plantless tanks that gf225 showed above are very nice. But if you setup a tank like that at home you will find out that it gets boring after a very short time. Same goes for iwagumis by the way.

Look at the following pictures of modern interior design. Note that very, very often living nature is included in the concept.
http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&...n+interior+design+concrete&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=

Imagine this room without the view. "Block" the windows with a nice white wall:
http://housedesignsinterior.com/images/Modern-Concrete-Home-Design2.jpg

"The process of the living growing tank" is a phrase that says it all!

--Nikolay


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

I agree to an extent. 

However, for some (a lot, but perhaps not on this forum...) the main focus is the fish, so the boredom aspect is not so bad. 

Is an aquarium without plants unable to represent 'living nature'?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

The iwagumi style is heavily influenced by the Zen gardens of Japan. Some of these gardens are almost plantless. The most famous is the "sermon in stone" at Ryoan-ji.

These gardens rely on exceptional skill and subtlety in the selection and placement of the stone and other materials. Composition of hardscape is an area where many aquascapes fail. For this reason, I think it is much more difficult for most people to create a successful design with hardscape only.

People who love plants can spot fakes in an aquarium from across the room. This includes most of us, and we will never be satisfied with artificial plants. 

But all of this comes down to personal goals and aesthetic preference. If a plantless aquarium satisfies its owner, it is a success.


----------



## killacross (Apr 29, 2010)

never thought of it that way...but yea...our main focus is on the plants

...personally I get tired of my fish faster than I get tired of the same species of plant. which hasnt happened to me yet...Ive used glosso over and over for about 2 yrs now...actually I take that back...because when I had duck weed...got tired of it pretty quick...and riccia...and java moss...i think thats it


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

Just like in nature, on earth, where I live - I do find plants a vital and necessary part of the biosphere.


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

I do believe plants are essential. For me, like TexGal, its the process of growing a tank, of watching your plants thrive and grow and spread, and create a balanced eco-system (as balanced as we can make it in an aquarium at least). Without plants, I have no desire to keep fish, or aquariums at all. All my vivariums over the past several years have morphed into fully planted vivs, no matter the environment, desert, tropical, aquatic, etc. Plants are the only reason animal life exists in the first place!


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies!

Like most of those who responded, I am interested in watching planted aquaria thrive and change over time. The only changes I make to my tanks are when one plant shows signs of taking over and I have to cut it back, or when the overall plant growth becomes excessive and interferes with the fish.

But - none of my tanks would come close to winning an aquscaping contest nor would one even be considered "'beautiful". Interesting, perhaps, to some, but never beautiful, nor worthy of a name, except maybe "Tropical Jungle". 

Perhaps aquascaping contests should have different sections for designs that are mainly hardscape and/or have only one or two kinds of plants, those that are primarily planted tanks with a theme, and "jungle" tanks that have been allowed to grow as they might,

Bill


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

You have to ask yourself... Who are you trying to make happy? Aquascaping judges or yourself?

At any rate, it sounds like you need to work on your trimming and plant selection if you have a jungle (if that isn't what you want, i mean.) You want several plants that compliment each other and not a dozen that compete aesthetically with each other, and trimming practices can help sculpt plants and make their appearance better.


----------



## hamsterman (Sep 19, 2006)

beauty is in the eye of the beholder 

It's all personal preference. Plants are not essential, but can be beneficial for the scape and the inhabitants themselves. It can be a way of accenting specific areas or covering those that are not very aesthetically pleasing. Some just like to grow plants, similar to gardeners who strive to have the perfect garden and enjoy watching their garden flourish. Others use plants because they seek to mimic landscapes that inspire them. Plants allow the aquarist to explore many possibilities. In the end, all that matters is how you yourself view the aquarium. As long as the aquarium fulfills its purpose in your eyes (whether as a garden or a jungle, a view of nature, or a thriving community) nothing else really should matter. Everyone seeks a different goal, and for some that would entail using plants. I personally love simple aquascapes with moss


----------

